# Beautiful Shawl (MK or K)



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm no machine knitter, just happened on this by accident. Too beautiful not to share. If you're a hand knitter, look for and click on the word, " here" to get the hand knitting pattern.

http://foldi-knit.blogspot.com/2011/10/frost-flower-lace-shawl-free-machine.html


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oooh, that's lovely!


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

I was thinking of knitting this pattern, however, you have to graft it in the middle, and I've never done that before.Anyone have any hints?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is stunning!!! Thank you for the link, I downloaded a copy of the hand knitted pattern!!!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I have been sitting on this pattern myself. I need to finish up a few other things before I can start anything else. But it is so lovely!!

I believe the grafting is much like doing the kitchener on a sock toe.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It looks hand knitted to me.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Gorgeous ! I want to knit that!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! And the chart looks very simple! A win-win situation!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

uknurse said:


> I was thinking of knitting this pattern, however, you have to graft it in the middle, and I've never done that before.Anyone have any hints?


Haven't looked at the pattern but couldn't you use the provisional cast on and then not have to graft?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I would say google it and find a utube video on grafting. Then just one step at a time.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Really beautiful.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

How beautiful !


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is quite stunning!!!
Have a problem downloading the hand knit version
After page one, it keeps saying error downloading the page!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

That is gorgeous- Thanks for the link


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

That is gorgeous and I doubt I have the skill to do it but had to save it anyway!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

pinsandneedles said:


> Haven't looked at the pattern but couldn't you use the provisional cast on and then not have to graft?


I only looked at it briefly, but I think it was a graft in the middle so one side won't appear upside down. You could possibly do an invisible seam, but the graft is probably the best choice.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

uknurse said:


> I was thinking of knitting this pattern, however, you have to graft it in the middle, and I've never done that before.Anyone have any hints?


The only hint I have is check lots of videos online (search on "knitting Kitchener grafting," for example) - and maybe I'm the only one who had this kind of trouble, but the first few times I tried it, I didn't realize you needed to keep the yarn _under_ the needles. Watch how they position the yarn in the videos. I pulled it over the needle or something, and couldn't figure out why it wasn't working. Once the lightbulb moment occurs of what you're doing, I personally think it's fun. But there are people who don't, so give it a shot and see what you think.

Most people develop a mantra, like:
"Knit off, purl on (front needle)
Purl off, knit on (back needle)."
That's if it's stockinette.

That will make sense to you after you watch it being done. It's just a way of invisibly joining two pieces.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

This is gorgeous! Thank you!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

You're welcome!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow!!! I guess I do need to make it now!!!! Thanks for the link


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Oh wow!!! I guess I do need to make it now!!!! Thanks for the link


:thumbup:


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Lovely, thanks for the link!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

That is a beautiful piece of work. WOW!!!!!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thank you ! I just printed it out.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oh dang, it won't print. There are four pages but it only prints out the picture and no pattern.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow! How beautiful. I crochet mostly. No way I'd attempt knitting that, but would be nice if I could.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Such wonderful ideas.


----------



## KnitRNut (Sep 28, 2014)

I wish to hand knit as well. MIT states version 2.0 some correction in the scalloped border. I assume that means the correction has been done and thus it is version 2.0. Is that the right way to read that statement?


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't wait til after Christmas so I can start this. Thank you for the link.


----------



## KnitRNut (Sep 28, 2014)

I wish to hand knit as well. Hand knit states version 2.0 some correction in the scalloped border. I assume that means the correction has been done and thus it is version 2.0. Is that the right way to read that statement?
I hate it when this auto corrects and I forget to read it before sending it.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

soo beautiful and it looks so soft and feminine.. great job..


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

sanchezs said:


> Oh dang, it won't print. There are four pages but it only prints out the picture and no pattern.


It's the same for me!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I have problems with Google docs when I'm on my iPad rather than the computer, and my solution is usually to just do a screen capture of each page. Unsophisticated, but better than nothing.

_Edit _- I forgot, I *am* able to open and save the document if I use the Chrome browser rather than Safari (or others, I assume). There's a little "I" (means 'more information') at the top right. If you click it, you get options, such as "open in" or "send as email," etc.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank You for sharing! It is beautiful!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

For those who had trouble downloading (as I did also) just click on the print icon at the top of the picture. It then comes up in a format that will download (or print out) easily.

Such a pretty pattern!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

nitchik said:


> For those who had trouble downloading (as I did also) just click on the print icon at the top of the picture. It then comes up in a format that will download (or print out) easily.
> 
> Such a pretty pattern!


DOH! It was that simple? 😃

Edit - whoops, doesn't exist for iPad.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

It is lovely. Thank you for the link.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

thank you - it's lovely


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

You're all very welcome.


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

I have the pattern, I have the yarn, I just don't have the courage. It is just so beautiful I don't want to ruin it. I've been thinking about using a good crochet thread as a learning tool to learn the ins and outs of the pattern. At least I wouldn't ruin a my high quality yarn while learning. I know we hate to swatch. Doing this I would at least have a couple of repeats to refer back to and the stitches would be easier to see. I don't know. But oh, I love it!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sallysilly said:


> I have the pattern, I have the yarn, I just don't have the courage. It is just so beautiful I don't want to ruin it. I've been thinking about using a good crochet thread as a learning tool to learn the ins and outs of the pattern. At least I wouldn't ruin a my high quality yarn while learning. I know we hate to swatch. Doing this I would at least have a couple of repeats to refer back to and the stitches would be easier to see. I don't know. But oh, I love it!


I think it's simpler than you think. Lots of info crowded onto that chart, but really all very ordinary stitches. If you can block off part of the pattern so you aren't overwhelmed by the whole thing, then just concentrate on one stitch at a time, I'll bet you'll find yourself working right through it.

A lifeline would be helpful so that if you do have a problem row, you can rip back just a little bit (not all the way to the beginning) and start again. As to swatching, I think it wouldn't hurt to do just a bit of the design as a test to prove to yourself that it's just stitches!

For me, whenever eyelets are involved, probably the most important thing is keeping the right stitch count for each row. YOs have a way of not getting done sometimes and are often my source of wrong stitch counts.


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for your encouragement! I don't do charts so I'll use the written instructions. I was going to put each row on a separate note card, hole punch and put on a ring also use life lines and repeat markers. I can't start it until after the new year, just to busy.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sallysilly said:


> Thanks for your encouragement! I don't do charts so I'll use the written instructions. I was going to put each row on a separate note card, hole punch and put on a ring also use life lines and repeat markers. I can't start it until after the new year, just to busy.


Cards - great idea! So much more manageable! And I hear you about finding time for it. I have so many WIPs, it's starting to not be fun thinking about my knitting!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Simply lovely.have bookmarked. Thank you very much :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

You're welcome, everyone! &#128515;


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

I work very part time doing demos. Usually only 1 to 3 days a week. I don't want to rust out, I want to wear out. I'm fast getting to that point. But for the last 5 months I've had to work 4 to 5 days a week for a variety of reasons, boss had both knees replaced holidays etc. I am tired beyond words. Only get an hour in a day to knit at best. Only working on a seed stitch scarf, all my brain will allow. After the new year I can get back to my real life! I'm counting off the days. Enough of poor stuff, I am great full for my life!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Wow What a beauty!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! That's stunning! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

ZOWIE!!!! That is really special!


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

gorgeous i'm not very good with charts though


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sammybuller said:


> gorgeous i'm not very good with charts though


Sallysilly had mentioned using written instructions, but I just looked, and I'm pretty sure there aren't any, unfortunately.


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Sallysilly had mentioned using written instructions, but I just looked, and I'm pretty sure there aren't any, unfortunately.


OH NO! I'll have to translate to written!! Thanks, for the heads up!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing, I love it! I downloaded the hand knit version.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

uknurse said:


> I was thinking of knitting this pattern, however, you have to graft it in the middle, and I've never done that before.Anyone have any hints?


You can use the Kitchener Stitch, Youtube has videos on how to do it. You can also ask the people here on the forum.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sallysilly said:


> OH NO! I'll have to translate to written!! Thanks, for the heads up!


You're welcome. Bummer.
😱


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

No defo machine knitted you can tell by the eveness


kiwiannie said:


> It looks hand knitted to me.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Haven't read all the posts yet but I don't know how to get it to load in my books on my iPad...hopefully I can figure it out....it's very beautiful!


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

They have 2 versions of the pattern, machine and hand knitting. I guess the hand knitted instructions are charted. Gerrrr!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice. Have downloaded the knit pattern. Thanks for the link.


----------



## KnitRNut (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't understand if you graft you don't do a provisional cast on with waste yarn which then is removed and stitches placed on the needle and do the graft with Kitchener. Doing 15 rows of waste yarn and then bind off makes no sense to me.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

KnitRNut said:


> I don't understand if you graft you don't do a provisional cast on with waste yarn which then is removed and stitches placed on the needle and do the graft with Kitchener. Doing 15 rows of waste yarn and then bind off makes no sense to me.


 I hadn't read that before. You make a really good point. In my mind, all you do is complete one side and hold the stitches, then complete a second side and graft the two together. I can't figure out what the 15 waste yarn rows are for.

Even if there's supposed to be some middle section by your neck, it wouldn't be done in waste yarn.


----------



## KnitRNut (Sep 28, 2014)

They say to remove the waste yarn but why the 15 rows


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

KnitRNut said:


> They say to remove the waste yarn but why the 15 rows


I don't have a clue, and you can't do the grafting until you remove all the waste yarn anyway, right? A conundrum. Hope someone knows, because this just might drive me crazy.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## foldi (Dec 19, 2014)

I do not like grafting from needle - so I use the waste yarn method. But you can use any method you like - leave stitches on the needle, etc - then you do not need the waste yarn rows. The shawl consists of two identical parts - knitted from bottom to top - grafted together in the middle.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

This is quite elegant!!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Bookmarked the gorgeous thing. Thanks!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

TawnyaFletcher said:


> Bookmarked the gorgeous thing. Thanks!


 You're welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Had difficulty downloading and printing the handknit pattern the other day. Today it was a breeze. Absolutely exquisite. Happy New Year. :thumbup:


----------



## LoreleiM26 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

